# Ryanair Gift Vouchers  - disasters



## Dedobay (23 Jan 2009)

Received two Ryanair gift vouchers. 
1. Booked flights online, portion of voucher unused, and, according to Ryanair's Terms and Conditions, they do not issue refunds..... my question is: from a legal perspective, is the balance left on the gift voucher a refund? Surely not? Should it not be possible to use the balance to buy more flights?
2. Gift voucher bought in the name of Tony. On attempting to book flight was stymied when the passenger's name was Anthony - same as on Passport [has to match to proceed with booking] - so, gift voucher is useless.
So if you want to surprise someone with a gift voucher, you have to know the name on their ID - passport/driving licence.
Can this be legal? 
Should their Terms and Conditions not have to state that unused portions of gift vouchers are foreit.... and the name on the gift voucher must match the name on the passenger's ID/passport.
My advice: DO NOT BUY RYANAIR GIFT VOUCHERS


----------



## minion (24 Jan 2009)

Dedobay said:


> My advice: DO NOT BUY RYANAIR GIFT VOUCHERS



Seconded.
There are so many catches with them that you will inevitably lose money on them.

Its also very hard to get through on the line you have to use for those vouchers.


----------



## Jock04 (24 Jan 2009)

assuming you can actually type in the names of the passengers, one benefit of Ryanair vouchers is that you avoid the credit card charge.

So, if your flights are costing close to (but under) a multiple of €25, you could be making a decent saving by buying vouchers.


----------



## gianni (24 Jan 2009)

minion said:


> Seconded.
> There are so many catches with them that you will inevitably lose money on them.
> 
> Its also very hard to get through on the line you have to use for those vouchers.




+1

It took me several attempts to get through - however the flights I wanted exceeded the voucher amount by 2 euro. I was able to pay this balance with my credit card. 

I wouldn't recommend these vouchers to anyone.


----------



## CN624 (24 Jan 2009)

+1 Having received these as a gift before and gone through the hoops to book the flights I would not buy Ryanair Gift vouchers for anyone.


----------



## so-crates (25 Jan 2009)

Jock04 said:


> assuming you can actually type in the names of the passengers, one benefit of Ryanair vouchers is that you avoid the credit card charge.
> 
> So, if your flights are costing close to (but under) a multiple of €25, you could be making a decent saving by buying vouchers.


 
Good grief is THAT that ONLY benefit? I must say it is the first time I have heard anything positive about their gift voucher scheme!


----------

